# Traveling/moving - 3 week trip



## HappieHedgie (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! So I will be moving this summer, but before the actual move, we will be doing some traveling and I have no idea how this will work out for Alfred, my hedgie. The basic itinerary is that I will be flying to Arizona for a conference and then to Ontario to visit a friend. My husband will be at home finishing up packing the house and then after I'm gone for about a week, he will be flying to meet me in Ontario. We will both be there for about 2 weeks visiting his family, then when we fly back to Alberta, we aren't planning to come back home until Christmas, we will be staying somewhere (original plan was a tent in a campground) until we find a place to rent, at which point our possessions, which will have been sitting in a trailer for about a month, maybe longer, will be brought down to us. We were just on vacation last week, gone for about 9 days, and that was so hard on me, I so missed Alfred, I have no idea how I will go 3 weeks without him! Plus not even knowing where he will stay or how he will get down to me.... I'm seriously stressing out about this! Any ideas?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe a hedgie sitter? Someone experienced with hedgies that can board him for a little while. Maybe try asking some of the rescue foster families to se if the can take in a temporary boarder. That way you know your little guy will get good care.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Do you have a close friend or family member that would be willing to keep him until you're settled in your new home? It doesn't sound like it would be reasonable for him to be with you until you've gotten into a new place.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What part of Alberta are you in?


----------

